# Apple....



## guest100718 (Jan 28, 2015)

18 Billion Dollars profit in a quarter! Thats a lot of iPhones... I don't personally get the attraction of apple, The first Iphone was innovative but now you are just paying twice as much as nothing extra.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 28, 2015)

Assume you were listening to radio2 also, allegedly they have enough cash reserves to sort the education and NHS sectors out. Something like 180Bn in cash reserves!! 

Apple marketing dept have to take the lions share of the credit in creating the demand, you are right Paddy, there are technically better products on the market for sure!


----------



## Snelly (Jan 28, 2015)

Having had a Macbook Pro since December, I would argue that there aren't technically better products available.  It is absolutely fantastic and I cannot see me going back to a PC in the near future. Most PC websites and magazines agree that it is the most capable laptop available today.   

My iPhone 6 is also a brilliant product and the integration of it, my iPad and Macbook is very clever indeed.  

73% of enterprise smartphone activations in September were iPhones, mirrored by a quarterly total of 70% (I know this as I am currently writing a report on the subject for work reasons!)   You don't get that kind of market share if there are alternatives that are technically better products.  Market forces don't lie. 

It is easy to knock Apple but they do make some fantastic, if expensive, technology.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 28, 2015)

You'd think with all that cash in reserve they could manufacture a decent charger. I had about 3 broke in the past 12 months. 

The things the iPad can do are great though, shame I only know because the little one shows me...


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 28, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Having had a Macbook Pro since December, I would argue that there aren't technically better products available.  It is absolutely fantastic and I cannot see me going back to a PC in the near future. Most PC websites and magazines agree that it is the most capable laptop available today.   

My iPhone 6 is also a brilliant product and the integration of it, my iPad and Macbook is very clever indeed.  

73% of enterprise smartphone activations in September were iPhones, mirrored by a quarterly total of 70% (I know this as I am currently writing a report on the subject for work reasons!)   You don't get that kind of market share if there are alternatives that are technically better products.  Market forces don't lie. 

It is easy to knock Apple but they do make some fantastic, if expensive, technology.
		
Click to expand...

No doubting it's good or that its very overpriced. 

From my own perspective, apple doesn't offer me anything that I cant get at half the price somewhere else.


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 28, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			You'd think with all that cash in reserve they could manufacture a decent charger. I had about 3 broke in the past 12 months. 

The things the iPad can do are great though, shame I only know because the little one shows me...
		
Click to expand...

You mean like join the rest of the world and use USB.....


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 28, 2015)

I pads are rubbish compared to Microsoft surface tablets.  Screen resolution is miles better. Little kickstand is perfect and full usb  connectivity and no silly iTunes.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 28, 2015)

Fair play to a company that can produce such amazing profits in a saturated market.

Their marketing team must be on some bonus package.


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 28, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Fair play to a company that can produce such amazing profits in a saturated market.

Their marketing team must be on some bonus package.
		
Click to expand...

The sales director got 73 Million


----------



## c1973 (Jan 28, 2015)

With that kind of cash available I would imagine a healthy chunk would go to R&D, if so you'd think a half decent battery would be a priority!


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 28, 2015)

I've been using the iPhone since the  first version 3 came out. Its user interface was miles ahead of anything else at the time. I now have the 6+ and I love it. I bought a Bose docking station for it. My Sonos works from it. It syncs with my Macbook, and the wife's iPad.

 The new Firewire connector has caused me some issues with compatability, but not nearly as much as I would have had if I'd gone Android.. I'm almost a trapped consumer now.. If I change my phone, I'll have to change several other pieces of hardware.. Fortunately I'm happy enough with the Apple...


----------



## One Planer (Jan 28, 2015)

I'll admit to moving away from Apple to Samsung for my latest upgrade (Phone).

I wanted a larger screen and phone so it was a straight shoot out between the 6+ and the Galaxy Note 4.

The Note 4 beats the 6+ hands down.

Faster processor

Higher resolution screen

4k video

Expandable memory

Removable and replaceable battery

The 'S pen' that is excellent

'Ok Google' Which makes Siri look like something from 1984

16MP Camera

Fast Charge (1hr 35 minutes from flat to full)

There are more, but the absolute best is no iTunes :thup:


----------



## Val (Jan 28, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I've been using the iPhone since the  first version 3 came out. Its user interface was miles ahead of anything else at the time. I now have the 6+ and I love it. I bought a Bose docking station for it. My Sonos works from it. It syncs with my Macbook, and the wife's iPad.

 The new Firewire connector has caused me some issues with compatability, but not nearly as much as I would have had if I'd gone Android.. I'm almost a trapped consumer now.. If I change my phone, I'll have to change several other pieces of hardware.. Fortunately I'm happy enough with the Apple...
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, 3 iphones, 3 ipads and a macbook, I think i may also be trapped in.

For me the OS on the iphone is far more user friendly than android and gets better every release. I get that many android phones have better cameras (i have a camera) have faster processors (android system tends to be processor heavy im told) and you don't need itunes (I havent used itunes in years now) and most phones are cheaper (and feel cheaper too so need upgraded quicker), so the iphone does everything i need.

I'm a fan as i like their products but im not in the "must have the current model" mould.  I'll only upgrade when i need to (currently on iphone 5 and ipad2).


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 28, 2015)

Gareth said:



			I'll admit to moving away from Apple to Samsung for my latest upgrade (Phone).

I wanted a larger screen and phone so it was a straight shoot out between the 6+ and the Galaxy Note 4.

The Note 4 beats the 6+ hands down.

Faster processor

Higher resolution screen

4k video

Expandable memory

Removable and replaceable battery

The 'S pen' that is excellent

'Ok Google' Which makes Siri look like something from 1984

16MP Camera

Fast Charge (1hr 35 minutes from flat to full)

There are more, but the absolute best is no iTunes :thup:
		
Click to expand...

As a slightly "techy geek" myself, I do fully understand all that, but the sheer ease of use of the Apple user interface takes some beating. Most people can take it straight out of the box and be using it without any need for an instruction book. The rest of that list will be completely irrelevant to most smart phone users..
 In all honesty, I never use Siri, the screen resolution is fantastic, the video software/hardware (inc the fantastic slo mo option) is great and the phone charges overnight whilst I'm sleeping.. I'm really happy with it and I'm probably the least "corporate fanboy" person around..
With regards to iTunes, I don't really have as much of an issue with it as most do. Maybe I'm easily pleased..


----------



## One Planer (Jan 28, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			As a slightly "techy geek" myself, I do fully understand all that, but the sheer ease of use of the Apple user interface takes some beating. Most people can take it straight out of the box and be using it without any need for an instruction book. The rest of that list will be completely irrelevant to most smart phone users..
 In all honesty, I never use Siri, the screen resolution is fantastic, the video software/hardware (inc the fantastic slo mo option) is great and the phone charges overnight whilst I'm sleeping.. I'm really happy with it and I'm probably the least "corporate fanboy" person around..
With regards to iTunes, I don't really have as much of an issue with it as most do. Maybe I'm easily pleased..

Click to expand...

Android OS is no more difficult to use the IOS.

I'll admit it took a little getting used to after a few years on IOS, the other than the initial bedding in, straight forward and easy to use.

Android is also much more customisable than IOS.

With IOS you're stuck with the same, app filled screens, with no variation.

The on screen widgets of Android allow me to have a social networking page, email, calendar and much more.

I can have the screen shot gun with apps if I like, similar to the IOS look, however I have the choice to set it as I please.

It's very much horses for courses but, after experiencing Android, and what it has to offer, Apple is quite simply over-priced and, if I'm honest, behind the cutting edge where it used to be in-front.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 28, 2015)

Gareth said:



			Android OS is no more difficult to use the IOS.

I'll admit it took a little getting used to after a few years on IOS, the other than the initial bedding in, straight forward and easy to use.

Android is also much more customisable than IOS.

With IOS you're stuck with the same, app filled screens, with no variation.

The on screen widgets of Android allow me to have a social networking page, email, calendar and much more.

I can have the screen shot gun with apps if I like, similar to the IOS look, however I have the choice to set it as I please.

It's very much horses for courses but, after experiencing Android, and what it has to offer, Apple is quite simply over-priced and, if I'm honest, behind the cutting edge where it used to be in-front.
		
Click to expand...

And yet it is still far far ahead with regards to sheer volume of units sold.. Apple appear to have recognised that a phone can have every bell and whistle on the market, but if there isn't a "buzz" behind it then it won't compete.. Every generation has had this fight.
Betamax vs VHS 
Internet Explorer vs Every other browser
Laser Disk vs DVD

At the end of the day, it's not the best technology that wins, but usually the best 3rd party support. VHS won because they monopolised the Video rental market. IE Won because Microsoft monopolised the OS market, DVD won for similar reasons to Video.. We will have to wait and see whether Apple can fight off Samsung, but I suspect that the battle will be won by the company which best utilises the 3rd party hardware market..


----------



## One Planer (Jan 28, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			And yet it is still far far ahead with regards to sheer volume of units sold.. Apple appear to have recognised that a phone can have every bell and whistle on the market, but if there isn't a "buzz" behind it then it won't compete.. Every generation has had this fight.
Betamax vs VHS 
Internet Explorer vs Every other browser
Laser Disk vs DVD

At the end of the day, it's not the best technology that wins, but usually the best 3rd party support. VHS won because they monopolised the Video rental market. IE Won because Microsoft monopolised the OS market, DVD won for similar reasons to Video.. We will have to wait and see whether Apple can fight off Samsung, but I suspect that the battle will be won by the company which best utilises the 3rd party hardware market..
		
Click to expand...

I agree with pretty much all of that :thup:

Apple has always marketed itself, and been considered, as a premium brand and has always been the expensive option.

Each brand, like golf, will have their die-hard followers who claim the benefits out weight the negatives.

The simple fact is, it's a matter of preference and choice.

If you look at market share based on OS, Android is clearly ahead.

http://www.idc.com/prodserv/smartphone-os-market-share.jsp

It's the same when you look at manufacture market share:

http://www.idc.com/prodserv/smartphone-market-share.jsp

Perhaps Apple is losing a little of it's premium sheen?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm not a fan of the iPhones though I think there's no better laptop than a MacBook.

The only down side to iTunes is you have to pay for everything you download.

On the iPhone charger issue ( my tart has on) they are pretty rubbish.


----------



## Piece (Jan 28, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			18 Billion Dollars profit in a quarter! Thats a lot of iPhones... I don't personally get the attraction of apple, The first Iphone was innovative but now you are just paying twice as much as nothing extra.
		
Click to expand...

A fair change from the days in the mid 1980s when Apple's shareprice was as low as it could go (<0.5 v 118 today). I had a chance to buy shares in those days but declined as I thought they would go bust!


----------



## Snelly (Jan 28, 2015)

Gareth said:



			I agree with pretty much all of that :thup:

Apple has always marketed itself, and been considered, as a premium brand and has always been the expensive option.

Each brand, like golf, will have their die-hard followers who claim the benefits out weight the negatives.

The simple fact is, it's a matter of preference and choice.

If you look at market share based on OS, Android is clearly ahead.

http://www.idc.com/prodserv/smartphone-os-market-share.jsp

It's the same when you look at manufacture market share:

http://www.idc.com/prodserv/smartphone-market-share.jsp

Perhaps Apple is losing a little of it's premium sheen?
		
Click to expand...

That is global market share, including all the markets where an Apple price is far too high.  The market share in the UK was 70% last quarter.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 28, 2015)

Snelly said:



			That is global market share
		
Click to expand...

It's a global industry 



Snelly said:



			including all the markets where an Apple price is far too high.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that Apple's issue that they are not competitively priced in a particular market?



Snelly said:



			The market share in the UK was 70% last quarter.
		
Click to expand...

This I can believe in a 'bling' society. I would also guess their market share is the U.S is quite high?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 28, 2015)

Val said:



			Likewise, 3 iphones, 3 ipads and a macbook, I think i may also be trapped in.

For me the OS on the iphone is far more user friendly than android and gets better every release. I get that many android phones have better cameras (i have a camera) have faster processors (android system tends to be processor heavy im told) and you don't need itunes (I havent used itunes in years now) and most phones are cheaper (and feel cheaper too so need upgraded quicker), so the iphone does everything i need.

I'm a fan as i like their products but im not in the "must have the current model" mould.  I'll only upgrade when i need to (currently on iphone 5 and ipad2).
		
Click to expand...

+1 to this and Bluewolf 

Have used I phone since 3 and I pad and MacBook Air 

Think they are perfect what we need at home 

I do a lot of testing of wifi and Internet at work - Apple devices and IOS are imo by far the most user friendly of the lot.


----------



## Val (Jan 28, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			At the end of the day, it's not the best technology that wins, but usually the best 3rd party support. VHS won because they monopolised the Video rental market. IE Won because Microsoft monopolised the OS market, DVD won for similar reasons to Video.. We will have to wait and see whether Apple can fight off Samsung, but I suspect that the battle will be won by the company which best utilises the 3rd party hardware market..
		
Click to expand...

I think apples Q4 results tell you who is _winning_


----------



## Val (Jan 28, 2015)

Gareth said:



			If you look at market share based on OS, Android is clearly ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Easily to look at stats in isolation, how many phone brands use Android? 

How many use iOS? 

The answer on which OS is very obvious


----------



## KhalJimbo (Jan 28, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			No doubting it's good or that its very overpriced. 

From my own perspective, apple doesn't offer me anything that I cant get at half the price somewhere else.
		
Click to expand...

Its build quality, in my opinion nothing on the market can even come close to the build quality of Apple products. I've had my MacBook Pro since June 2010 and there is still nothing wrong with it. Even running the latest OS X Mavericks on it and it works flawlessly.

Plus the integration of the iOS and OS X and iCloud and you're onto a winner. 

These days when it comes to technology, its all about who's eco system you buy into, Google with Android and Google Drive, Microsoft with SkyDrive or Apple with iCloud. I have come to think that Apple and iCloud in the eco system department are far more advanced than that of their competitors.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 28, 2015)

Val said:



			Easily to look at stats in isolation, how many phone brands use Android? 

How many use iOS? 

The answer on which OS is very obvious
		
Click to expand...

It is.

Now look at the second link and look at market share per manufacturer, that too is also obvious.


----------



## Val (Jan 28, 2015)

Gareth said:



			It is.

Now look at the second link and look at market share per manufacturer, that too is also obvious.
		
Click to expand...

And again looking at statistics in detail, Apple launch a new phone at the very end of Q3 every year (last week in September) so by definition sales in Q3 would be slower in comparison to Q4 which would potentially give a different result.

Worth considering how many Samsung models are on offer (i genuinely don't know)


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 28, 2015)

They can make whatever profit they can get away with for me.... There are no better products to use day to day... you can quote all the figures and specs about other devices... there are not better products to live with and use on a day to day basis for me.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 28, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			They can make whatever profit they can get away with for me.... There are no better products to use day to day... you can quote all the figures and specs about other devices... there are not better products to live with and use on a day to day basis for me.
		
Click to expand...

have to agree 100%. the menus are so intuitive, like the original symbian OS on nokia's of days gone by. Just very user friendly. My 2yr old daughter can unlock and operate our ipad, as can my 88yr old grandmother.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 28, 2015)

Val said:



			And again looking at statistics in detail, Apple launch a new phone at the very end of Q3 every year (last week in September) so by definition sales in Q3 would be slower in comparison to Q4 which would potentially give a different result.

*Worth considering how many Samsung models are on offe*r (i genuinely don't know)
		
Click to expand...

Nobody said Apple only has to have 2 or 3 options at one time


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 28, 2015)

Rooter said:



			have to agree 100%. the menus are so intuitive, like the original symbian OS on nokia's of days gone by. Just very user friendly.* My 2yr old daughter can unlock and operate our ipad, as can my 88yr old grandmother.*

Click to expand...

And that imo sums up how great they are


----------



## JustOne (Jan 28, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			You'd think with all that cash in reserve they could manufacture a decent charger. I had about 3 broke in the past 12 months.
		
Click to expand...

They wouldn't have that kind of money if they'd spent it all making decent chargers


----------



## Ethan (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, call me an Apple fanboy. 

I have an iMac, Mac Book Pro, Apple TV, Time Capsule, iPhone, iPad, iPod and a Mac email address. Have owned many previous bits of Apple kit, including all the iPhones.

I got my first Apple product when the iPod came out, and soon after when my Sony Vaio stopped working, got a PowerMac, and have never looked back. 

I am not an IT tech nerd, and want something that integrates well and works reliably. I don't want to fiddle under the bonnet, I just want it to work. My Apple kit does that for me and occasionally problems occur, but usually nothing too much and when there has been a failure, Apple have been pretty helpful. 

I use PCs for work, different brands and flavours of OS over the years, but I am always glad to get back to my Mac and Mac OS/iOS. 

The Steve Jobs biography by Walter Issacson is fascinating. Gives an insight into what drove Jobs and what made him create the company that Apple is today.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 28, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			You'd think with all that cash in reserve they could manufacture a decent charger. I had about 3 broke in the past 12 months. 

The things the iPad can do are great though, shame I only know because the little one shows me...
		
Click to expand...

I think there must be a faulty part, but it might be you. 

I have owned many chargers, for iPhones, iPads, Mac Books and other devices, UK and US spec, many of which have travelled the world over the years and never broke one of them.


----------



## Airsporter1st (Jan 28, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			They can make whatever profit they can get away with for me.... *There are no better products to use day to day... you can quote all the figures and specs about other devices... there are not better products to live with and use on a day to day basis for me.*

Click to expand...

.... which makes it all the more puzzling that iTunes should be an Apple product. 

From one of the finest, intuitive interfaces out there, they go to a completely un-intuitive piece of crap like iTunes. 

That I just cannot understand.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 28, 2015)

Whats wrong with ITunes?


----------



## Airsporter1st (Jan 28, 2015)

I just find it to be totally un-intutive to use - unlike my iPhone/iPad which are completely the opposite.

I also hate being constrained as to what I can or cannot transfer to/from my device. As an example, I once deleted all my ebooks from my PC hard drive by mistake. No problem I  thought - just copy them back across from the iPad. Not a chance!!!

I've got over the latter to some extent by using Syncios which, by the way, is far simpler and more intuitive in use.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 28, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Whats wrong with ITunes?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing on Mac OS, but Windows users often complain. Maybe it is a Windows problem.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 28, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Nothing on Mac OS, but Windows users often complain. Maybe it is a Windows problem.
		
Click to expand...

I dont have a problem with it using win8?!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2015)

Ethan said:



			I think there must be a faulty part, but it might be you. 

*I have owned many chargers, for iPhones, iPads, Mac Books and other devices, UK and US spec, many of which have travelled the world over the years and never broke one of them*.
		
Click to expand...

I know of at least 6 people whose  iPhone chargers have broken. It's the flimsy part on the lead and not the  acutual plug.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 28, 2015)

Don't think I have ever had an issue with ITunes - seems nice and simple


----------



## Val (Jan 28, 2015)

Gareth said:



			Nobody said Apple only has to have 2 or 3 options at one time 

Click to expand...

I know that but you made the comparison, just explaining why it's flawed


----------



## Val (Jan 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't think I have ever had an issue with ITunes - seems nice and simple
		
Click to expand...

I agree although I rarely use it now because I use spotify for music and don't buy films. I only use it for updates occasionally.


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 28, 2015)

To suggest that IOS is easier to use then Android in just daft.  I work with quite a few fanboys and listening to  them justify spending hundreds on the iPhone 6 when they have a decent enough Iphone already is funny. I have a 3 year old Xperia z, it keeps up with my wifes S5 and will be upgraded to lollipop soon, i have no plans to change it either.

Apple werre caught out by the demnad for lage screen phones and little of what they offer now is innovative. They are juts lucky that so many peoplelove them.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 28, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			To suggest that IOS is easier to use then Android in just daft.  I work with quite a few fanboys and listening to  them justify spending hundreds on the iPhone 6 when they have a decent enough Iphone already is funny. I have a 3 year old Xperia z, it keeps up with my wifes S5 and will be upgraded to lollipop soon, i have no plans to change it either.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, looks great! :thup:

http://fieldguide.gizmodo.com/the-worst-bugs-in-android-5-0-lollipop-and-how-to-fix-t-1663090445

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30116319


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Yeah, looks great! :thup:

http://fieldguide.gizmodo.com/the-worst-bugs-in-android-5-0-lollipop-and-how-to-fix-t-1663090445

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30116319

Click to expand...

My wife runs it on her phone, no problems.

And we all remember the ariel fiasco, 

the google maps blunder

Apple are not really the smooth operators you all pretend they are.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 28, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			My wife runs it on her phone, no problems.

And we all remember the ariel fiasco, 

the google maps blunder

Apple are not really the smooth operators you all pretend they are.
		
Click to expand...

in all honesty, I had an issue when upgrading the OS on my previous 4S. I lost the Wi Fi selection toggle. I did some research and it seemed a relatively common fault. The customer service experience I had was exceptional. Comfortably the best I have ever experienced. It's one of the reasons I've stayed with Apple.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 28, 2015)

At the risk of sounding like a bit of an old duffer stuck in the 1970s (and perish the thought that a golfer should sound like that) I just use whatever one work gives me. And as long as I can make calls, get emails, update Facebook and twitter I do not really care what make or what OS it runs.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 28, 2015)

Never had any problems with iTunes on any of my windows machines. Now on my second iPod and about to go down the iPad/Macbook route. Already have a work iPhone, which I prefer to my Sony Xperia.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 28, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			My wife runs it on her phone, no problems.

And we all remember *the ariel fiasco*, 

the google maps blunder

Apple are not really the smooth operators you all pretend they are.
		
Click to expand...



I remember that, it wouldn't get stains out of white clothes, so I switched to Persil.


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ethan said:



			I remember that, it wouldn't get stains out of white clothes, so I switched to Persil.
		
Click to expand...

and persil rotted them


----------



## richart (Jan 28, 2015)

Just added to their profits by buying an ipad air 2. Now if only I could work out how to turn it on.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 29, 2015)

For those mentioning iTunes, having switched recently to a MacBook, I can confirm that it is a totally different experience using the iTunes software on an Apple machine.  It works beautifully and that wasn't the case on my PC.

Similarly, I initially installed Outlook for Mac to run my mail accounts, work x 2 and a personal one.  It was an absolute nightmare, riddled with problems and issues around synchronisation of mail, calendars and contacts.  I took the decision to switch to Mac Mail, iCal and Mac Contacts and after a couple of days of learning, was using them as if I had done all my life and all the problems just disappeared.  Everything worked. 

I am not saying Apple are perfect but the Macbook experience has been a fantastic one although it did seem a little daunting immediately after making the switch.   

I would certainly recommend a Macbook or iPhone 6 to anyone considering an upgrade or change.


----------



## Val (Jan 29, 2015)

Very similar experience with macbook here snelly, not a fan of page or numbers so I have an ms office subscription


----------



## CMAC (Jan 29, 2015)

iTunes on a pc, any pc has seen me near to chucking it through the window (I have punched the screen once when after 56 minutes of updating it returned an error that just said "theres an error and the action could not be carried out" :angry

on a mac though, it just works!


----------



## Snelly (Jan 29, 2015)

Val said:



			Very similar experience with macbook here snelly, not a fan of page or numbers so I have an ms office subscription
		
Click to expand...

Same here.  Word, Excel and PowerPoint seem okay.  Outlook was absolutely terrible though.


----------



## Airsporter1st (Jan 29, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			in all honesty, I had an issue when upgrading the OS on my previous 4S. I lost the Wi Fi selection toggle. I did some research and it seemed a relatively common fault. The customer service experience I had was exceptional. Comfortably the best I have ever experienced. It's one of the reasons I've stayed with Apple.
		
Click to expand...

I wish I could say the same. I had the same problem. 

Couldn't get any joy out of Apple and judging by the number of comments on the forums, nor could many others - despite the fact that the phones worked perfectly before the update.

I had to write the phone off in the end.


----------



## KhalJimbo (Jan 29, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Same here.  Word, Excel and PowerPoint seem okay.  Outlook was absolutely terrible though.
		
Click to expand...

If you have Office 365 they have a very very good Outlook 2014 program, very similar look and feel to Outlook 2013 on Windows, works very well. I use it on one of my Mac's at work. Far as I know Microsofts roadmap is to update the rest of the Office for Mac client to have a much more "Windows Feel" to keep a similar experience across all their products.

http://blogs.office.com/2014/10/31/new-outlook-mac-available-office-365-customers/


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2015)

Quite happy to buy into the Apple profits. I phone and I pad and very easy to use, does all I want.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 30, 2015)

KhalJimbo said:



			If you have Office 365 they have a very very good Outlook 2014 program, very similar look and feel to Outlook 2013 on Windows, works very well. I use it on one of my Mac's at work. Far as I know Microsofts roadmap is to update the rest of the Office for Mac client to have a much more "Windows Feel" to keep a similar experience across all their products.

http://blogs.office.com/2014/10/31/new-outlook-mac-available-office-365-customers/

Click to expand...

That was what I was using and it was completely useless.


----------

